# Voters Want to Build A Wall, Deport Felon Illegal Immigrants



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2015)

will the other idiots running get a CLUE? but then they'll just lie to you like they have ALL THESE years. people are FED up with these lying career Politicians.

snip:
Wednesday, August 19, 2015

As far as voters are concerned – and not just Republicans -  Donald Trump has a winning formula for fighting illegal immigration.

The latest Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that 70% of Likely Republican Voters agree with the GOP presidential hopeful that the United States should build a wall along the Mexican border to help stop illegal immigration. Seventeen percent (17%) of GOP voters disagree, while 13% are undecided. (To see survey question wording, click here.)

Ninety-two percent (92%) of Republicans agree that the United States should deport all illegal immigrants who have been convicted of a felony in this country. Only four percent (4%) disagree.

Among all likely voters, 51% favor building a wall on the border; 37% disagree, and 12% are not sure. Eighty percent (80%) support the deportation of all illegal immigrants convicted of a felony; only 11% are opposed.
ALL of it here:
http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub..._build_a_wall_deport_felon_illegal_immigrants


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 19, 2015)

*Polls now put Trump within six points of Hillary. I just posted it.
GO TRUMP GO!*


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 19, 2015)

razzy polls Steph? lol Seriously?  Thats Fox's go-to pollster if you didn't know that 

You should have a maude change your thread title so that it won't be moved to where it belongs


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 19, 2015)

Remember the Mexican drug lord who recently escaped from prison?

The only reason that enormous tunnel was found was that he had no further use for it. He wanted it to be found.

DUH.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 19, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> razzy polls Steph? lol Seriously? Thats Fox's pollster if you didn't know that
> 
> You should have a maude shange your thread title so that it won't be moved to the rubber room


*You just stay in North Korea and let Americans do our thing okay?*


----------



## blastoff (Aug 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Remember the Mexican drug lord who recently escaped from prison?
> 
> The only reason that enormous tunnel was found was that he had no further use for it. He wanted it to be found.
> 
> DUH.


Yeah, that or since there was an access hole in his cell leading to the tunnel the authorities couldn't help but find it!  DUH!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome to El Paso........






The only things we're missing are land mines, concertina wire and pungi pits..........  Maybe some Foo gas........


----------



## Claudette (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welcome to El Paso........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey. That's an idea. They should have thought of that one decades ago.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Uummmm, you that are thanking me obviously missed the sarcastic (negative) comparison.......


----------



## Claudette (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL No I knew you were being a smart ass. Couldn't resist though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Welcome to El Paso........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting this but I suspect its lost on many.


----------



## guno (Aug 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> will the other idiots running get a CLUE? but then they'll just lie to you like they have ALL THESE years. people are FED up with these lying career Politicians.
> 
> snip:
> Wednesday, August 19, 2015
> ...




Yes because trailer trash speak for all vetoers


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 19, 2015)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > will the other idiots running get a CLUE? but then they'll just lie to you like they have ALL THESE years. people are FED up with these lying career Politicians.
> ...


And what happens when your leading candidate goes to prison, and a Republican gets the White House???

And BTW, American citizens are struggling, and they don't want illegals taking American jobs and depressing wages


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Claudette said:


> LOL No I knew you were being a smart ass. Couldn't resist though.


Wasn't being a smart ass, was making a very specific, very pointed point.  There are enough people out there who honestly believe we should create a Berlin type wall with kill zones.......  That's just astounding.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Funny but most jobs illegals are taking the vast majority of Americans wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


You may have a point. Most Libs are too lazy to work jobs like construction (which used to be considered a high-paying skilled trade before illegals put wages in the toilet).


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Yet still run down wages for all.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Uummmmm, illegals put wages in the toilet eh?  The early 90s recession had nothing to do with it eh?  I was working in the construction field at the time, when the recession hit everyone had to drop wages and cut employees just to remain in business.  When the recession was over the wages remained flat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Global competition has nothing to do with it.......  Do you shop at WalMart.......?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



more disinformation by the subversives.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


More stupidity from the uninformed.....  Good job.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think anyone is saying it's the only factor.  But more workers and fewer jobs runs down wages.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Right up until they get deported and their boss has to pay market rate.......


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



you made a statement that you can't prove. We have 90 million out of work and 45 million on food stamps...save your tired memes. Americans will work....illegals drain our resources and keep wages low. 
Build the wall..deport all illegals. 

call me stupid all you want. Reveals more about you than it does me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Of course but how many illegals have a two year degree let alone a Bachelors or a Masters?  Unless you're working a "skill" position or a service position every job I've seen requires at least a two year degree and most a Bachelors.  
Other than mandated wages the market determines pay, yes there's a glut of workers but illegals aren't competing for most jobs that Americans are going after.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's nice.

Deport. ALL. Illegals.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Would you work the fields picking produce for $17/hour?  You probably wouldn't last half a day.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yes they are decreasing pay at the bottom which in turn lowers for all.  I would like the bottom to be paid better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Again, how are you going to accomplish this?  It would take at least 20 years and billions of dollars.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Love it when some dumbass makes an idiot statement like this......lets see we need to raise minimum wage cause people wont work for $17....brilliant.........


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



you just make up numbers as you go and try to pass them off...you could run for congress....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I would love for everyone to make more money but it's stupid to blame one group of people for something we ourselves (consumers) are partially responsible for.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The point is to provide jobs for _our citizen, at market rates......
_
Why do you want to let companies pay below that, and illegals ship the money home, instead of investing it in our economy???


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Where did i say we had to raise the minimum wage?  Pullin' shit out of your ass again?  Answer the question, would you take the job and do you think you could last more than half a day?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Where did you get I wanted it?  Stop assuming and start reading.....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Its all the rage...try to keep up....been working since 8th grade.....could work you into the ground without breaking a sweat


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think it is stupid at all.  They are illegal after all.  Consumers are not illegal.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Guess you don't watch the news........  Or read........ 
How Much Would It Cost to Deport 11 Million People?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

btw you you assumed I wouldnt...start assuming you get it right back answer the question why do we need to raise minimum wage if workers wont take $17 hr jobs.......makes great sense doesnt it........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Why should I keep up with a moron who keeps changing the parameters and twisting what I post? 
At least I made the 8th grade, something you should aspire to.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 19, 2015)

If unemployment were low and we needed workers then we neeed more immigration.  Bad time for immigrants right now, drags everyone down.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



My estimate is because it creates a dependent class who has to rely on gvt for support. The democrats have historically liked slavery...It took republicans to end it in the u.s.
With a dependent class they will vote (yes they DO vote)  for whichever anti white candidate who panders and offers the most free stuff.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




right..whatever...

Deport.ALL.Illegals.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

Not changing anything...facts are just inconvenient


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> btw you you assumed I wouldnt...start assuming you get it right back answer the question why do we need to raise minimum wage if workers wont take $17 hr jobs.......makes great sense doesnt it........


Based on statistics the assumption was valid.  I could care less what people do with wages, I'm no longer in the workplace not to mention I don't hold out much hope of America remaining a superpower in the next 50 to 100 years.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Not changing anything...facts are just inconvenient


Obviously, you idiots refuse to look at em.......  And I bet you morons think I'm a moonbat or even worse, an Obamabot.......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

No answer again........ and here I thought those poor farmhands were abused, $17 for no experience necessary.........twice fast food rate but we cant find anyone to trade a hot kitchen for outdoors......what a crock


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Brain357 said:


> If unemployment were low and we needed workers then we neeed more immigration.  Bad time for immigrants right now, drags everyone down.


True but they feel a change in the market, some economists stated this recession would last 10 years and it's getting much closer to 2018......  When the recession hit illegal immigration took a nose dive, as economies worsened in South and Central American countries the dumping of children on our borders started, now as thinks look like they might be picking up illegal immigration is rising again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> No answer again........ and here I thought those poor farmhands were abused, $17 for no experience necessary.........twice fast food rate but we cant find anyone to trade a hot kitchen for outdoors......what a crock


It was a number that was repeated on The O'reilly Factor, the wife watches it........  Whether that's being proposed or not I don't know, I was walking from the kitchen back into my office, I didn't get the whole conversation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> No answer again........ and here I thought those poor farmhands were abused, $17 for no experience necessary.........twice fast food rate but we cant find anyone to trade a hot kitchen for outdoors......what a crock


Oh and how about this;
Did you see my first post?  Do you think we should construct a Berlin Wall style barrier with mines, concertina wire, punji traps and foo gas with machine-gun towers and kill zones?  Are you one of those?


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > No answer again........ and here I thought those poor farmhands were abused, $17 for no experience necessary.........twice fast food rate but we cant find anyone to trade a hot kitchen for outdoors......what a crock
> ...


Apparently not, if you think unskilled illegals should make $17.00/hr, while US citizens get $7.25/hr.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

What would your suggestion be since you want to classify others without cause as crazy.....tell us your plan to put a stop to this


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Just talked with my wife who saw the whole discussion, some growers can't get enough help and are offering American citizens $17/hour to pick the fields.  No American has taken them up on the offer at the time of the airing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> What would your suggestion be since you want to classify others without cause as crazy.....tell us your plan to put a stop to this


You really should learn to use the "reply" button.........  That way everyone would know who you are addressing.  An 8th grader would know this........


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Then they need to talk to the fast food workers that are making $7.25/hr.... They would jump at that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Maybe they would. 
My whole point was some of you seem to want to place the blame entirely on illegals (notice I won't call them undocumented, they're illegals), the situation is much more complex than that and the blame can be spread around fairly equally, illegals, employers, consumers, investors, bankers, politicians, etc.......  That's my only point, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > What would your suggestion be since you want to classify others without cause as crazy.....tell us your plan to put a stop to this
> ...


Gee have I been addressing anyone else......... real hard isnt it........take your time....formulate a plan and get back to me


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Now I'm a mind reader.......  more than just you and I posting in this thread...... You really are stupid, aren't you.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


No I don't have a solution, if I did I'd get back into consulting and probably make hundreds of thousands of dollars off of your taxes........ 

How about you?  What's your solution?  Take em all out in fields with trenches and machine-gun them all?


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ship em home and hire US citizens.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



A... lets get US govt out of supporting the cartels.....anyone in govt who has done so goes to jail....thats creating the warzone atmoshere. B......lot of people talk of fining the employers huge but no one does it.......throw some jail time on top of it.....yes deportations........ yes beefed up border, if that means a wall so be it. Came right down to it if Mexico didnt want to do anything sever all ties with them and take harsher measures.  
CDR Salamander Western nations are at the point where they must enforce firm policies now, or they will be forced to implement the harshest remedies later - that is, of course, if there is a desire to keep those nations together as founded.
The time for easy solutions is past. The last generation or two threw that opportunity away. Doing nothing is not an option because, eventually, this migration will shift to invasion in the mind of a plurality of each nation's citizens. When that happens, if good political leaders do not act, the people will turn to whatever leader promises actions. That rarely is the better outcome.
No nation is required to commit suicide, and leaders who desire to fundamentally transform their nations should not expect for their population to allow that change to be done against the will of the people - if indeed the people ever decide their national culture is worth defending anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Good thing you're not a consultant........  Consultants worth their salt are aware of ALL the nuances..... ALL cause and effect........ you have no clue.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)

Riiigghhtttt cause someone who can only bitch and call names is a deep thinker


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Rotaglia and Obiwan... Illegals jobs are jobs that none of you cannot endure or last in a day. They do janitorial jobs, agriculture, gardening etc that whites or black don't dare to try. Do you see whits working in the field? Are you going to pick fruits, are you going to clean toilets? But go ahead deport them and see how much you people can afford your groceries. 
They are not competing for high paying jobs.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



deport. all. illegals. We have 90 million out of work and 45 million on food stamps. We don't need illegals.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Good idea. But are you my fellow Americans willing to do all these dirty jobs that no one wants? I'm just being realistic. 
We don't see any other races working in agriculture or cleaning retirees in convalescence or home care etc. There will be time when you get really old and you cannot clean yourself. Who do you expect will clean you? This all happening right now my friend. 
So when you deport all illegals. Who are  you going to send to clean these old folks?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 19, 2015)

so 92% of the gop, agree WITH OBAMA that illegal felons should be deported...?

well golly gee, that's precisely obama's plan that gop'rs stopped and you called amnesty...deport the felons, keep the illegal non felon parents of US Citizens, give them a pathway to stay here legally, continue building the fence...


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> so 92% of the gop, agree WITH OBAMA that illegal felons should be deported...?
> 
> well golly gee, that's precisely obama's plan that gop'rs stopped and you called amnesty...deport the felons, keep the illegal non felon parents of US Citizens, give them a pathway to stay here legally, continue building the fence...


And 65% of fellow Americans support that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Riiigghhtttt cause someone who can only bitch and call names is a deep thinker


International trade relations, alliances, effect on economies, etc, etc, etc.  Like it or not we are interwoven and your puerile philistinism of the whole is pathetically palpable.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



is this your thread you started? because you sure have OVERTAKEN it with your nonsense spew talking points. go start your own thread


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Ahhhh, is it upset?  Some one stole it's wittle bwitty thwead so it couldn't post it's twalking points..........  Does bwaby need a baa baa?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Ya want to know the only viable "quick" method to do that?  Mobilize the military, declare nationwide marshal law and start rounding people up in placing them in detention centers.  It would still take a couple of years and billions of dollars simply because they're not all isolated in one place, just think, all civil liberties suspended for a number of years while this plays out.........  Once we have them all confined we can then put them on a death march, women and children....... we've done it before so it shouldn't bother us to do it again, right........  
Ahh, makes me wish for the good old days when Turkey addressed it's Armenian problem....... when Stalin conducted forced relocations of millions..........  Yup the good old days........ 
(Yeah, some of it is hyperbole but it's hyperbole to make a point if you're astute enough to see it.)


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Unrealistic but go ahead.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


That was sarcasm, it was partial hyperbole aimed at the reactionaries.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What a ridiculous, staw man argument!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 24, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > razzy polls Steph? lol Seriously? Thats Fox's pollster if you didn't know that
> ...


Now...how did your reply to Stephanie get mixed up like that?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 24, 2015)

bodecea said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


he's got an IQ of to-14 doncha know


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Yeah, because you say so........  Too stupid to actually see what I was saying......  Try higher education, something above the 2nd grade.......


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Rotaglia and Obiwan... Illegals jobs are jobs that none of you cannot endure or last in a day. They do janitorial jobs, agriculture, gardening etc that whites or black don't dare to try. Do you see whits working in the field? Are you going to pick fruits, are you going to clean toilets? But go ahead deport them and see how much you people can afford your groceries.
> They are not competing for high paying jobs.



So the answer is to let illegals come in and work for unfair wages and take jobs from poor americans ...and especially blacks as their unemployment rate is the highest in the country. Why would you want to maintain the inequity? 

Where's the compassion?

...you're against fair wages, you support big business exploiting people for profits, you are racist toward blacks and you're against enforcing our border and immigration laws...
you're a mess.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Try being civil instead of acting like a juvenile hurling insults.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Bullshit. Who do you think used to do construction work,concrete work and a shitload of other jobs?
    Americans just got priced out of those jobs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


Uuummmm, "ridiculous, straw man argument....."  

What did you say about a juvenile hurling insults?   Hypocrite much?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Yeah, right......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  What are you,eighteen?
I know 20 years ago job sights in Houston were predominately white and black.
  The same with machine shops,they went from around 5% hispanic to around 75 to 80% hispanic over that period.
   You'd have to be a kid or living at home with mom and dad your whole life not to see the change.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


you have to be accustomed to doing that type of work,a friend of mine who is a Mexican was offered by his cousin who has been doing this his whole life,he offered him a job to go up to the central valley and work,Saul tried, he quit after a month,he said it is fucking brutal,its hotter than hell and your knees and back hurt like a  motherfucker at the end of the day,which is more than 8 hours....he said the migrants were laughing at him telling him you Americans are pussies....he said they were just busting his balls,but the work busted everything else...there aint to many people who would last doing that kind work ,its something you start doing young and stay with it....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



 Thats the pussified younger generation.
I worked all kinds of shit jobs in the Texas heat when I was young.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What are you, 10?  What you missed was the early 1990s recession that changed it all, contractors dropped employees, wages and prices, the prices and wages stayed flat after that.  Because of that more Hispanics moved into the construction fields which yes, did keep the wages flat but only because fewer whites and blacks would work for the lower wages.  Someone had to fill the gap.  Heck I took a major hit during that recession, ended up working for a security monitoring company for a few years till business picked back up but I was one of the specialized ones but even there I ended up going back to work for only $25 per hour, I had been making $75 per hour before the recession.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


if you say so.....the guy was in his 30's this was back in the 90's.....picking produce bent over all day is different than a hell of a lot of other jobs in the heat...right now they need workers up there and cant seem to get many takers....including those from the non-pussified generation...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  You just made my case. Wages have been stagnant ever since illegals started flooding the work force.
   And the nineties had nothing to do with it,the oil industry took a hard hit in the eighties and the illegal problem and stagnant wages started shortly after when Reagan gave amnesty to millions of illegals.
  I watched it fucken happen so dont tell me that wasnt the case.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm talking about the construction industry, hell you mentioned construction jobs.........  
Look if it makes you feel justified to blame the illegals then whatever helps you sleep at night........  Just know there are/were multiple market forces at play, the Hispanics (some illegal) took those jobs _*offered*_ at lower wages, would you?


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 24, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> will the other idiots running get a CLUE? but then they'll just lie to you like they have ALL THESE years. people are FED up with these lying career Politicians.
> 
> snip:
> Wednesday, August 19, 2015
> ...



Likely Republican voters account for only 43 percent of the population.  Also, a telephone survey tends to select out older Americans, who still have land-lines.  Another words, it isn't representative of American voters as a whole.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not sure what you do for living or how young you are but making an insulting comments like that is very irritating. 
Americans got price out of those jobs. Is correct.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm probably as old as you if you're over 60, You don't want insulting comments?  Don't be an idiot or an ignorant ass like HereWeGoAgain is being in this thread.  The market determines wages, you want to blame someone blame the employers, the investors, those who want to hold on to the past and think they can have what once was, blame capitalism.  If you're on the "losing" side in a capitalistic system you'll find scapegoats, right not those scapegoats are Hispanics, specifically illegals.  I'm not pro or anti in this fight, I'm simply trying to point out reality and obvious idiocy on both sides, right now the bulk of the idiocy is coming from the right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



 It's no surprise that a thirty year old who hasnt done that kind of work wouldnt be able to do it.
   But at thirty I know I could have if I had to,but than the heat doesnt really bother me.
Hell,I spent the last few weeks working on the boat,the truck and the sand blast cabinet in a 106 heat index at 50.
   You never see kids doing outdoor manual labor anymore...because they've become pussified since illegals have taken the jobs they would have been doing in the heat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  I think this may be the first time we've ever agreed on anything.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




  WTF? If you hadnt let the illegals in in the first place it wouldnt have happened.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Thanks for making my point...... hack...... 

Besides, I didn't let the "illegals" in, you Europeans showed up all on your own and took what you wanted......


----------



## Oldglory1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That all changes with the availability of  illegal alien labor.    Wages go down.   I blame both the employers and the illegal aliens.  Illegal aliens weren't dragged over the border to work here.   They aren't the innocents in all of this.  They know right from wrong.  Capitalism does not negate our immigration laws.  No, Hispanics aren't scapegoats.   Blurring the line between legal and illegal, are we?   The fact is that illegal aliens are a big problem in our country and that's no scapegoat.   What idiocy is coming from the right?   We just want our immigration  laws respected and enforced.   Now tell how the left aren't idiots on this issue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 Ahhh..so you're a wetback.
It should be mandatory to post your ethnicity when you get into discussions about immigration.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Wrong again knumb knuts......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



 Problem being is RINOs like jeb and the rest of the GOP field dont want to do anything about illegals anymore than the dems do.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ah, that explains your stance on this issue even though you say you don't have one.  We have a Reconquista onboard!   Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag.    Those Europeans were the Spanish also.  You know, the ancestors of the disgruntled Mestizos that claim we stole their land, lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  So you're just a dumbass ..


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


That's called justification.  Where did I say illegals didn't take advantage of the situations?  Oh wait, I said they did..... twice...... I could care less about your justifications, I could care less about the fact you think illegals are a big problem though I will agree with you that some are.  Markets change, economies change and the world is changing faster than most of us can keep up with but we have to try, unfortunately many will never make it.  The laws should have been enforced long before this but now the problem is so big and it is (yes I do agree, just don't care anymore).    But what will you do, how would you honestly handle it without appearing cruel and heartless especially for those that have been here for decades and built productive lives for themselves?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Actually asswipe my grandfather was a dirty redskin, my grandmother was a European cracker....... 
And yes, we stole their lands.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Projection will never get you anywhere.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Whatcha gonna do Bubba?  Shoot em all?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It isn't just my opinion that illegals are a problem in this country it's a fact.   Anything illegal is a problem.  None of your rants about markets, etc. mean a damn thing.   All that matters is our immigration laws and every country has them.   How would it be cruel and heartless to remove all of the incentives for them to remain here so that  they leave on their own?  They've built their lives on lies and screwing the American worker/taxpayer.   How did they work here unless they were using a fake or stolen ID (a felony) or working under the table avoiding income taxes?   I guess that should all be forgiven, right?   We need the jobs they are holding,....get out!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Which is exactly why we should stop millions more from coming.......................
Which is exactly why we SHOULD START ENFORCING THE LAWS..............

The ones who have been here for decades are a problem.............Because our country hasn't enforced the laws...............Have allowed businesses to hire them in for cheaper labor to drive labor costs down................and they have..............

There comes a time that ENOUGH'S ENOUGH............We can't continue taking in this many people without bringing ourselves down.............which is stupid policy and it should end..................

 So you've given up and said fuck it..................That's your problem and not mine..............It's time to fix this.............and it starts at stopping them at the border..............

Over 200 million people south of the border live on less than $5 a day...............There isn't a single american that can live on that wage..............They come up here and work for less and our wage standards go down.......................I've seen it for many many years...........Worked jobs where they were busing illegals in and everybody knew it........................I've seen trades like Insulation and Scaffolding go down down down in wages.....................And it is because of illegal immigration which has caused wages to go down...................

Our laws need to be enforced...................We can't allow the I DON'T CARE ANYMORE to win out.............That is not in the best interest of this nation.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'm not 60 but I'm getting there. Although I don't have illegals but I witness this trend Hispanic and Asian are taking over jobs because they were priced out but I blame mostly on employers why this is happening. 
So far I'm doing very well even during recession.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've witnessed these changes on hand. And I know people and businesses that got phase out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I never mentioned removing the incentives, It's those morons who would round them up using Gestapo type tactics and run them out, (thankfully those are still in the minority). I never mentioned forgiving anyone either.  Stop reading into what I'm saying and start reading what I've said.........  Hack.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2015)

Maybe stop misreperesenting enforcing the law as Gestapo tactics eh.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You're either lucky or you were able to work the situation.  Good either way.  What has been the biggest area of job growth in this country?  Service industry........  Uummmmm.......  Say (for instance) you're an employer, you're profit margin is 4%.  Now there's a downturn in business or a downturn in the economy, suddenly your profit margin in the minus category......  Now you dump employees, and cut wages on the rest and your profit margin goes back up to say 1%.  Your'e still in business and still employing some people and maybe a few years later business picks up again, you've been holding off on updating and upgrading needed systems/etc so you charge slightly more but wages stay flat.  Now you're back up to 4% but with some hefty outlays but wages have increased elsewhere so now more than half your staff has been replaced by those who are willing to work for what you're paying.......  Uuummmmm.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Maybe stop misreperesenting enforcing the law as Gestapo tactics eh.....


I didn't knumb knuts, reread what I said and get back to me...... hack......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2015)

Riighhhttttt....... hack heal thyself ..........so much panic over common sense tells how far gone the situation is


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Riighhhttttt....... hack heal thyself ..........so much panic over common sense tells how far gone the situation is


Didn't reread it didja........  Oh and if you do you might want to take a refresher course in basic English Grammar.....  If you ever took it in the first place......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah ...replied to your nonsense dont have to re-read what I alrdy read


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Yeah ...replied to your nonsense dont have to re-read what I alrdy read


Just as willfully blind as I expected.....  
Oh and here's a hint, far left moonbats would see any action taken as Gestapo tactics...... I never said taking appropriate lawful action is Gestapo tactics....... But hey, it's fun watching you try to put me in your little paradigm box.......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 24, 2015)

No you just implied we wanted to use foo gas........ ....which nobody advocated but by god we must want to ....dumbass


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 If you dont care that tells me you dont give a rats ass about the future of America or Americans.
    To be honest nothing illegals do will effect my life other than to lower my cost of labor when I hire workers to do the things I dont want to do.
   But personally I'd rather see my country take care of Americans even if it cost me more money.
    You want to throw future Americans under the bus I guess thats up to you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 And you're okay with letting mexicans steal it from us..I;m sure those Americans that cant find work or their wages have stagnated to the point they cant afford to make a living dont mean shit to you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...




   Yeah,just throw out your ignorance for all to see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  Like I've said,illegals wont do anything to me except lower my cost of living.
My concern is the overall health of my country and it's real citizens.
  And while you're right that if people stopped hiring them the problem will fix itself,but you also cant blame a business man trying to keep his cost down to make sure his business stays solvent.
    If the government did it's job that problem would take care of its self.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  And those are usually the businesses that refused to hire illegals out of a sense of duty to America.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...



 You've done nothing but support illegals in this thread.
Why?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Most of these illegal immigrants jobs are on cash basis like restaurant, agricultural, janitorial, construction etc. 
Jobs I'm talking about are high paying jobs that are being offered to foreigners and ignoring the unemployment demands of our country. 
I strongly opposed Trump of deporting all illegals with their brown babies.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


here we go not everyone is cut out to pick produce bent over all day long in 100 degree heat,this guy lived in one of the hottest places in this country,El Centro Ca.and i dont believe for a fucking second that you would last long doing that shit,so dont tell me that you could if you had to.....he thought he could too because heat did not bother him either...you could at thirty,even though you never have done it either?.....yea sure you could....lol


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


Not up to me, you or anyone else, doesn't mean I don't really care, means I'm a realist and can see the writing on the wall.  History repeats itself, always has, always will.......  I wonder who'll be the next big guy on the block.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


You've done nothing but misinterpret what I've posted.......  Why?
Oh yeah, you're still working under the us vs them fallacy.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Don't need to, you're doing that oh so well all by your little own lonesome.  I'm having fun with a hack..... you.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> No you just implied we wanted to use foo gas........ ....which nobody advocated but by god we must want to ....dumbass


Are you one of the very, very, very few who would advocate such measures?  No?  Then it didn't apply to you did it..... dumbass......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  You're woefully misinformed as to how things work with illegal immigration.
They show up as illegals and soon after they receive visas and they take American jobs.
    You seem to think these illegals show up with no skills. You couldnt be more wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  You're a complete dumbass to think these illegals show up with no skills.
I've seen plenty that show up with machining skills that while not be up to par with Americans they know enough to take jobs from Americans and with training they will work for 5 or 6 bucks an hour less than there counter parts of the American persuasion.
   It's people like you that make damn sure real Americans are doomed to mediocrity.
You need to be taken care of like the illegals...dealt with very little discretion.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


God I love you delusional fucks......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



  Go fuck yourself sissy boy!
  I can stay out in heat that would make you cry for your mama ya little bitch.
Take a look at the heat index for the last three weeks in Houston,it aint a damn thing to me.
  And I'll be out in it till it ends in September.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



  If you think posting up cartoons makes your case you're a bigger puss than I thought.
Tell you what little boy,when you can post up proof I'll stop laughing at you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Proof of what?  Proof that you're a reactionary nutjob?  Don't have to you prove it with every post...... No different than the far left nutjobs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 LOL.. You are a far left nut job.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Betcha the far left nutjobs would take issue with that........  But don't worry, I'm used to wingnuts calling me a loony lefty and moonbats calling me a wingnut.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


oh you are just so tough and anyone else from a hot climate is a pussy?...you would not last a week picking produce you fucking ass...and thats what this conversation is about,something you only think you can do,pick produce in hundred degree weather....look even George is laughing at you after he was told this....


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Nope. Since when an illegals become a legal? There are millions of them in Calif. that has been here in U.S. 10, 15 years and they are still illegals. 
I understand where you are coming from. Illegals comes here with no knowledge. Learn get experience then  take over American jobs. Those jobs as I previously mentioned are on a cash basis. 
I've been in this business for a long time and I know lots of business owners. Its impossible for people like me to hire an illegal. Although there are some business owners out there that purposely hire illegals. These illegals with jobs do not pay taxes. I don't think deporting them will solve the problem either. 
My biggest concerns are the foreigners from India or Philippines as an example comes here via H1 that take over high paying jobs. Employers create the demand while ignoring the unemployment.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



     I really dont give a fuck what you think because I know I can work in the heat and do it on a regular basis..why? Because it's fucking hot in Texas and you really dont have a choice unless you want to sit on the couch all summer.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 25, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Let him talk tough and maybe he is. The reality is i do not see any other races except Hispanic working in these farms.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


like its not hot in other parts of the country,only where that chump lives....the bottom line is he would quit after a week,he knows it and everyone else knows it....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



    Stop projecting your pussification onto others.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


in your case it aint no projection ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



  I spend all day everyday outside no matter how hot it gets.
It's called being acclimated.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


are you the only one in the country?....no one else in other hot places is the same way?....because thats what you are implying......but no matter, you would not last a week bending over all day picking produce and i dont give a dam how acclimated you are....and it doesnt mean your a pussy,it just means you cant do it like many,many other people.....


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





eTough guy!


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




And this answer says it ALL.  This person has an AX to grind with Americans of European descent!  He is a shill, he is a hack.  He puts forth his FALSE facts, then wants you to come up with an answer for them.

The bottom line is........................Jebster was wrong, the fence will cost between 10 and 12 billion!  (in other words, just like Obama, he is willing to lie)  Most Americans of BOTH parties want this problem solved, so of course the lefties and illegal advocates have to work over time to muddy the waters. 

His constant assertion that it was the recession of the 90s that had a huge impact is a misdirection.  The truth is..........it should be up to the AMERICAN worker if they want to work for less, not the ILLEGAL worker to come in and accept it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Hell knumb knuts I'm 2/3s European descent.........  
As for the rest of your tripe I was only relaying information that is readily available, I didn't make it up, I just posted what some said it would cost.
like every other hack on this board you can't get past the us vs them mindset........  Pathetic.


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Hey there tweedle DUMB, just like every leftist on this board, you can't stand for law and order.  It is to HARD for you.  You are a weak kneed leftist SHILL.  It is easier for you to close your eyes, because then you won't see what is happening to your children, and what the hell do you care if you leave them YOUR bill if you are dead!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


Leftist.......   
Thanks for proving you're a reactionary nutjob.


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




You are correct, I am the reactionary because I care for my fellow AMERICANS. You do not care what law was broken, don't care what it is doing to Americans, do not care what it is doing to America.  All you care about is trying to SMOOTH it over, instead of taking a stance.  You are WEAK!  I have MORE respect for those who disagree with me, than YOU.....who tries to convince everyone that we should just IGNORE the situation, basically because sh** happens.

If you want to talk PATHETIC, it is YOU!  You are like Jeb Bush.  Mealy mouthed, taking one side then the other, always trying to convince everyone the lawbreakers have little or no blame.......................pathetic is to good a word for you.............you are a Neville Chamberlain!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


Do you always misrepresent everyone you read into......?  Of course you do, like your hack opposites on the far left you can't see past your own nose.  That's what's predictable and pathetic. :thup


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




So then, you have no stance do you?  All you do is come in here and tell everyone else how dumb they are for having an opinion and voicing it?

Good thing you weren't at the constitutional convention, they would have thrown you out on your arrogant rearend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


Still too stupid to figure it out, ain'tcha........


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Hey there HOTDOG, lets get back to your assertion that it is all about the recession of the 90s.  What do you say?

And so, are you telling us, regardless of if we are conservatives or liberals; that it was a ok for ILLEGALS to undercut AMERICANS in the trades industry?  And no matter what you answer; wouldn't it be wise to remove ILLEGALS from the mix so as AMERICANS have a better opportunity to set their own wages with LESS competition?


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No, just to intelligent for you!  Better call a shill higher up the foodchain, cause you are already toast, and looking pretty weak.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


All about?  Where did I say it was the only reason......?  Still reading in as opposed to reading.  Oh well.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


You think much too highly of your abilities......  Oh if you actually had some modicum of intelligence you'd know what you're doing that I'm having so much fun with.......


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




LOL, another misdirection, good way not to answer.  PLEASE call someone higher up the foodchain on the leftiy board, you are PATHETIC and weak.  You di answer the question; although you seem to love asking my fellow conservatives YOUR questions, lolol.

You better ask them to teach you how to take your training wheels off sir, cause you will get hosed if you don't know shi**, which you don't; unless you can make up false facts, then try to get people to answer them!


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Another phoney baloney, good-time, rock-n-roller, who hasn't a clue!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


You did it again!!  
You're so much fun!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


Whatever floats your boat.....


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Still can't answer a question?  I love it, especially from a nihilist, lol. 

It is all good, all you have to do is post questions, for which they don't dare answer, and you make your point conclusively!  Until the shill answers it, that is all it will go back to in perpetuity, and he/she, wants that question to go away, because he/she knows no matter how he/she answers it, what is coming next, lol!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


Ya know, we looked for an amoeba to transplant it's brain into yours, they all turned us down, they were all afraid of the resultant IQ drop.


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Answer shill!  Answer, because no matter what you answer, you are hosed, lol!  Pick your poison.  Want to piss off the conservatives more, or piss of democrats.  Maybe you should ask Debbie Wasserman (I know nothing, NOTHING) Shultz to help you, hehehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## imawhosure (Aug 28, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Bah, you will argue with everyone else but me.  OK, fine.  That is pretty pathetic in my book, but whatever.

I look at it this way......................if you are so smart, so correct, you should be able to hold your positions with anyone.  Sadly, you can't!  I know, I know, being an advocate for closing eyes to a big problem is a hard proposition to defend.  Even my adversary Debbie Wasserman Shultz could put up a better defense than you; which means you are a weak WANNABEE.

Good luck in the future, but may I suggest you hone your propaganda a little bit better, lol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...


Oh let's see here, you came in like a bull in a china shop, throwing your "weight" around with me and now you want me to play nice while you're still being an ass........  I mean, really?


----------



## paddymurphy (Aug 29, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> will the other idiots running get a CLUE? but then they'll just lie to you like they have ALL THESE years. people are FED up with these lying career Politicians.
> 
> snip:
> Wednesday, August 19, 2015
> ...


Deporting felon illegal immigrants?  So, you support the President's policy to focus on deporting felons and others convicted of serious crimes rather than going after the majority of illegal immigrants who commit no crimes?  Try to get the Republicans in Congress to agree.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Sep 5, 2015)

paddymurphy said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > will the other idiots running get a CLUE? but then they'll just lie to you like they have ALL THESE years. people are FED up with these lying career Politicians.
> ...



Our immigration laws state that all illegals should be deported not just felons and rightly so!   Obama thinks he can pick and choose by EO.


----------

